# Glutaraldehyde foam?



## KeyLime (May 4, 2014)

Hi.

I'm looking for a little help as I'm a beginner with EI dosing.
I've just started a planted tank and am using EI fertilization. Set up has been going for a week

Air driven circulation. Tube with air stone making fine bubbles. Fairly strong air supply. 
No pressurized CO2. 
30 W LED flood 6000-65000K at tank top height, water level down 5", tank is 20 G high
Stocked with a good amount of plants. 
I'm going with 1/2 dose for EI.


The water surface is covered in a layer of bubbles. 5 bubbles deep.
Growth is not quick.
Also there is a slippery feel to the water.
When I added the glut I noticed the bubbles seem to increase. 
I'm not confident that fish would be able to live in this tank.
Is this kind of foaming normal for EI dosing if using an air bubbler ? When I I cut off the air the carpet of air bubbles collapses.
And the slippery/slimy feel to the water? Normal?

Thanks


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

It is normal for the glass to feel slippery, it is biofilm, composed of bacteria. Water should not feel slimy, and if it does, it may be a bacterial issue tha is temporary, given the tank is so new.

Bubbles can be held by surface tension, which can be exacerbated by a surface film that is also bacterial, and likely temporary. I would expect that once the tank cycles, such issues should vanish. Fish should have a fully cycled tank to avoid any risk of ammonia or nitrite toxicity.

I have never seen glut' or ferts cause slimy water or foaming problems. Might try turning down the air, doing a partial water change. Also, a tall tank will need stronger light to get good growth lower down. But one week is not long enough to expect to see any growth in plants just yet.

I have noticed some brands of water conditioner will cause foaming. I prefer Prime, very cost effective, does not foam.


----------



## KeyLime (May 4, 2014)

Fishfur,
Thanks for the help. It might be the Tetra Aquasafe dechlor. It's got additives for slimecoat.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

This is only my opinion, but I don't believe additives for slime coat etc. are worthwhile. If a fish has damage, maybe from the net, his best friend is a clean, properly cycled tank, not additives.

I have tried a few different brands of dechlorinators, and those that called for the largest doses per gallon were the ones most likely to foam up. I think Aqueon, if memory serves, foamed up like dish soap, it was terrible. Once I tried Prime, i was sold. Seachem makes good stuff, pretty much, & I think it's the best. So far never had a problem with it. Kordon's product, though the name escapes me just now, is another good one.


----------



## KeyLime (May 4, 2014)

Agree.
I usually the carbon filteration from my RO unit prefilters but due to a combination of needing to order more and accidentally picking up the Tetra Aquasafe bottle instead of the Tetra SafeStart filter bacteria, that's how I ended up using dechlor.
The foaming has started to decrease now, but anyway I'll see when I change that water out n a couple of days.


----------

